# 16th World Championship Steak Cook-off MAGNOLIA ARKANSAS



## Bruce B (Apr 14, 2005)

Fatz,

Good luck in the steak cook-off.

This contest was featured on a Food Network special last year. The competing teams take this contest VERY seriously, you would have thought you were at the American Royal or the Jack Daniels BBQ Comp. Every team hiding their secrets and techniques. Watching it made you put it on your list of "things to do" one day. There was a stiff competition between a couple of banks as you said. 

All those steaks and so little time.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeah I saw that show, and that looks a whale of a good time!  Thinking about walking around between 3000 sizzling ribeyes....makes me feel very Homer Simpson-like. 8-[


----------



## ddog27 (May 16, 2005)

They just showed the steak cookoff again last night! Looks like a lot of fun and some really good eats! They did feature the two banks and their rivalry. The guy who one was the one who just sprinkled a little runb on and then grilled the steaks. He said you shouldn't try and change the flavor of the steak only enhance it. That was interesting given all the "stuff" that the other cooks were doing to the steaks. 

Also they showed several people that had cookers built just for cooking steaks. They looked a lot like a regular smoker to me. Does anyone know what the difference would be between the two?
 :bbbat:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2005)

Congrats!

"Searing and never fearing"

LOL!


----------



## Jack W. (May 22, 2005)

ROCK ON BROTHER FATZ.  

I would have loved to seen that in action.

Searing and never fearing. 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## ddog27 (May 23, 2005)

That sounds like a ton of fun Fatz! Everytime they show the steak cookoff on food network, I tell my wife we need to go out there and eat some steak! Yum!! 
 :welcm:


----------



## Bruce B (May 23, 2005)

[-X  [-X  [-X  [-X  :slap:  :slap:  :craze:  :craze:


----------

